# Dpi in InDesign ändern



## steffanil (21. Februar 2005)

Wo kann ich in InDesign die dpi Zahl einstellen, sehen und ändern?
Ich hab schon überall nachgeguckt aber irgendwie finde ich nirgendwo eine antwort...
kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## alextsch (21. Februar 2005)

Die kannst du nur bei der Ausgabe ändern. Beim drucken geht das unter dem Punkt "Ausgabe". Ansonsten arbeitet InDesign intern ohne dpi-Angaben, da das Programm mit Vektoren arbeitet. In PhotoShop wäre das Ändern möglich in InDesign musst du halt deine Bilder vorher richtig abspeichern bevor du Sie in InDesign reinlädst. 

mfg


----------

